# Safe thread sealant for grease trap drain pipe



## xxsmokedoutxx (Oct 29, 2016)

Hey guys, 
   I am doing a bit of maintenance on my smoker, and wanted to fix a leaking issue. My grease trap drain pipe seems to be leaking through the threads. I've tried Teflon tape, but it still leaks. I don't know if it is safe to use pipe dope, since the first set of threads are in the cooking chamber. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## joe black (Oct 29, 2016)

From a safety standpoint, it simply doesn't matter.  Your meat doesn't touch the threads does it?  I don't understand why Teflon tape doesn't work, it should.  Try dope or joint compound if the meat doesn't touch.


----------



## xxsmokedoutxx (Oct 29, 2016)

I figured using the wrong thing could let off gases with the heat involved. The meat will be only about 2 1/2 inches from the threads, so I would rather be safe than sorry. I'll try the dope and see if that works. Thanks.


----------



## danquixote (Oct 30, 2016)

Don't know what type of nipple you are using for your "pipe"....but brass threads are for the most part  self sealing.


----------



## xxsmokedoutxx (Oct 30, 2016)

DanQuixote said:


> Don't know what type of nipple you are using for your "pipe"....but brass threads are for the most part  self sealing.


 I am using steel pipe with a brass ball valve


----------



## danquixote (Oct 31, 2016)

My guess then would be that the leak is happening at the nipple where it enters the cooker. Metals of different thickness and material will expand and contract at different rates. Might try going with brass nipple and valve. Plumbers putty and pipe dope both have solvents.


----------



## wimpy69 (Nov 1, 2016)

If your weary of using pipe dope or Teflon tape you can use lampwick or fine mesh gauze to wrap your threads. Grease will swell material and create a seal.


----------



## xxsmokedoutxx (Nov 2, 2016)

DanQuixote said:


> My guess then would be that the leak is happening at the nipple where it enters the cooker. Metals of different thickness and material will expand and contract at different rates. Might try going with brass nipple and valve. Plumbers putty and pipe dope both have solvents.


There is no nipple. It's a 1"steel pipe that goes straight to the baffle plate/grease trap straight through the cooking chamber wall. I did put RTV around this section though.


----------



## xxsmokedoutxx (Nov 2, 2016)

wimpy69 said:


> If your weary of using pipe dope or Teflon tape you can use lampwick or fine mesh gauze to wrap your threads. Grease will swell material and create a seal.


That's not a bad idea. I may have to try it out.


----------



## xxsmokedoutxx (Nov 2, 2016)

Thanks for any input I have received!


----------

